# This is crazy!



## baby_dragon

Huge fish! Any idea what kind it may be? this is crazy!!


----------



## TimmyTeam

holy sh*t!!!


----------



## Judazzz

Looks like a saber tooth tiger fish to me: see *OPEFE* for tons of info...








I think they're known in the hobby as payara...

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## LaZy

nice


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Judazzz said:


> I think they're known in the hobby as payara...


 Yup


----------



## Rhombeus_Fr

Yes, Tigerfish !!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

timmyshultis said:


> holy sh*t!!!


 thats exactly what i just said.


----------



## RhomZilla

Isnt that a Paraya??


----------



## USAFbOOst

Holy sh*t!!! Can I see the ensuing pic where the fish snapped back and sunk it's huge fangs into that guys jugular?!


----------



## rong666

f*ck


----------



## thePACK

its a payara..we have a gang of pic in the non-p forum...


----------



## Innes

thePACK said:


> its a payara..we have a gang of pic in the non-p forum...


 heres a handy link


----------



## marcc420

USAFbOOst said:


> Holy sh*t!!! Can I see the ensuing pic where the fish snapped back and sunk it's huge fangs into that guys jugular?!


 yes that would be nice


----------



## PIRANHNUT

Yes very large Payara.Tigerfish are from Africa.


----------



## mmmike247

painful!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric

paraya


----------



## JesseD

o snap its eric said:


> paraya


 ya....awesome fish


----------



## caazi

Yes, definitely a pacu.


----------



## armac

there are tiger fish from south america and from africa, different species :nod:


----------



## stinkyfish

what is the scientific name of the tigerfish species from south america?


----------



## thePACK

Judazzz said:


> Looks like a saber tooth tiger fish to me: see *OPEFE* for tons of info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're known in the hobby as payara...
> 
> *_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


 if you also do a search through this site we have a few threads pretaining payara..


----------



## sweet lu

caazi said:


> Yes, definitely a pacu.


 exactly what i was thinking

man that is one huge sucka


----------



## mgruber

looks like an african tiger fish :rock:


----------



## mgruber

can anyone get these things??? I would like some!!!!


----------



## moeplz

It is a paraya..not to be mistaken with piraya. Also called "vampire fish" or "saber tooth fish"


----------



## Lyle

Way to beat a 2 year old dead horse


----------



## thePACK

for pete sake people...older then a month do not bump.

moeplz please follow rules..thanks


----------

